

CensorZilla (2004) - rogem002
http://www.jwz.org/doc/censorzilla.html

======
becevka
Interesting why "hack" was appreciated as offensive word?

~~~
emiliobumachar
The word has been hijacked by mainstream meadia and means "computer break-in"
in the public eye. Not a cussword, but I understand how a company could fear
being publicly associated with that word.

